# logo design for joeshowradio.com



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

hey guys just wanted to share a new logo design i did for joe show radio ...they havent uploaded it to their site yet but they like it and are going to use it ..they just got the hi-res files an hour or so ago but here it is and check out their site ...they are an up and coming site dedicated to mma which makes them good people in my opinion

show some support and check out their site at http://www.joeshowradio.com/


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Good vector work sir.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

nice. is that Wandy?


----------

